# Bikewelt Feuerberg



## Schwabenpfeil (9. April 2005)

Wer weiß , wann am Feuerberg wieder Betrieb ist??
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Meiki (9. April 2005)

Bis Mai wollen sie die Rennstrecke fürn King Of Bikepark fertig haben.

Sobald ein Eröffnungstermin feststeht wirds auf www.feuerberglifte.de und www.bikeschmie.de stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. Juni 2005)

servus war heuer schon mal jemand am FB?


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Juni 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> servus war heuer schon mal jemand am FB?
> 
> Ja , ich war letztes WE und heute SA dort


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. Juni 2005)

ich hoffedie Strecken sind trocken, kommen nämlich morgen auch


----------



## cosy (19. Juni 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> servus war heuer schon mal jemand am FB?


 
Hi,

war auch am Samstag da. Ist alles trocken und sie haben auch ein paar neue Strecken bzw. Varianten. Allerdings ist der "Schulterbrecher" echt harmlos... also nicht von den Warnschildern abschrecken lassen!  

Gruß,
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Juni 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war auch am Samstag da. Ist alles trocken und sie haben auch ein paar neue Strecken bzw. Varianten. Allerdings ist der "Schulterbrecher" echt harmlos... also nicht von den Warnschildern abschrecken lassen!
> 
> ...




....ja wenn das so ist werden wir im Urlaub auch mal fahren!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. Juni 2005)

wir waren heute auch am Feuerberg.

War richtig geil, die neuen Strecken find ich voll gut die haben schon richtig DH Flair. Der Knochenbrecher mit seinen steilen Anliegerkurven find ich echt gelungen. Und oben unter dem Lift über die Wiese genial.
Des einzige was halt noch net da ist sind Jumps,Jumps und nochmal Jumps noch  Kanten über 20cm. 
Dafür haben sie ne Saugeile Hängebrücke extra für Biker gebaut.


----------



## DonPluTo (26. Februar 2009)

AN ALLE!!!! die es noch nicht wissen
                     FEUERBERG NEUERÖFFNUNG !!!!
1.5.09 - 31.10.09
info von diddie händel/schneider bischofsmais 26.2.09 15h!!!!!
www.Bikewelt Feuerberg.de[/url] ging eben online!


----------

